# Weep system for thin veneer



## Stone (Mar 23, 2009)

I am trying to choose the best drainage plane system for use behind manufactured or real thin veneer stone. What system do you guys use, particlularly in areas where this has become a code requirement. I want to consider #1 that it absolutely works if installed correctly and also consider cost and ease of use. I have been using two layers of felt paper but I want to do better. Of course once I choose a system, then I have to convince builders to pay for it, but the good ones are becoming more aware of all the things that can go wrong with improperly applied thin veneer.


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If the whole system is applied correctly then the drainage plane (such as it is), is already there. Thin veneer should considered to be the finish coat of a 3-coat cementious stucco system, and should be flashed and weeped as such, with a few minor changes at some details.


----------



## bytor (Jan 23, 2010)

This product, or something similar, is a building code requirement for Canada. Costs around a buck a square foot, easy to install. A termination bar is used at the bottom to prevent insects fro getting up into the air space behind the thin veneer or stucco.
http://www.benjaminobdyke.com/visitor/product/key/homeSlickerStone


----------



## jomama (Oct 25, 2008)

I personally like the MTi system from my limited experiences: 

http://www.mtidry.com/products/product.php?Prod_ID=SC5016, SC5032

Like Bytor stated, it cost around $1 or so per sq. foot. I actually "wish" it was code, as that's the only way it seems that you'd be able to use it and compete.

For now, we use 2 layers of 15# TP on most jobs, followed by Tyvek Drainwrap, which is only about $.15 per sq. foot cost.


----------

